# Kamini



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2006)

Excellent, décidément le Nord est très prolifique en personnage atypique et sweet  8) 

http://www.kamini.fr/


----------



## philire (22 Septembre 2006)

euh.......


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2006)

Je me suis posé la même question que Jpmiss :rateau: 
J'avais fait une recherche mais il était pas sortit


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_en passant, yvos vient de pas loin de Marly-Gomont, il me semble...
_


----------



## philire (22 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> P*tain mais bien sur que si que ça mérite un fil.
> Mouhahaha! C'est excellent.


.......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980966 a dit:
			
		

> _en passant, yvos vient de pas loin de Marly-Gomont, il me semble...
> _




*Marly Gomont*
n'est ce point d'ailleurs le berceau de l'Humanité ?


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Enooooorme.   
Un vrai bon rap, beaucoup d'humour, j'adore. Pas de nanas à moitié à poil enchainées, pas de grosses bagnoles, pas de frime, rrraaaah ça me va.:love: 
C'est dans ces cas là qu'on se dit que Diam's pourrait avoir l'obligeance d'allait se pendre. 
Ouais je sais, c'est pas bien mais entre une boulette et ça, bin le choix est vite fait !:hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> .......


Tellement bon que je l'ai mis dans ma signature.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Marly Gomont*
> n'est ce point d'ailleurs le berceau de l'Humanité ?


... Et puis ça fait envie... Au prix où doivent être les terrains, j'envisage d'acquérir une résidence secondaire là bas... Comme ça ils auront aussi un Corse...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Septembre 2006)

Un repr&#233;sentant de chaque minorit&#233; opprim&#233;e, donc... 

Ah non, pour que &#231;a soit complet, il faudra encore un belge


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Enooooorme.
> Un vrai bon rap, beaucoup d'humour, j'adore. Pas de nanas à moitié à poil enchainées, pas de grosses bagnoles, pas de frime, rrraaaah ça me va.:love:



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. On devrait l'inviter à s'inscrire sur MacGé, afin de pouvoir le bouler vert.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tellement bon que je l'ai mis dans ma signature.


Oui, à la place de DocEvil rulez...

Heureusement qu'alèm est là pour relever le niveau ! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, à la place de DocEvil rulez...
> 
> Heureusement qu'alèm est là pour relever le niveau ! :love:


Ben oui, ma signature tourne. Mais ne t'inqui&#232;te pas. Tu reviendras bien assez t&#244;t. 



Jaloux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent, décidément le Nord est très prolifique en personnage atypique et sweet  8)



:love:


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent, décidément le Nord est très prolifique en personnage atypique et sweet  8)
> 
> http://www.kamini.fr/



_vous avez le même coiffeur ?!! :affraid: :affraid: _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Toi, tu devrais pas te moquer de la coiffure des autres.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Toi, tu devrais pas te moquer de la coiffure des autres.



_ouch ! 
bon, ok, je ne peux rien conbtre ta jeune chevelure exubérante à toi ! 


mais ya pire, ya des amiénois morvandiaux coiffés comme charles aznavour !    _

_*d'ailleurs, elle a quoi ma coiffure ?!!   *
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3981788 a dit:
			
		

> _ouch !
> bon, ok, je ne peux rien conbtre ta jeune chevelure exub&#233;rante &#224; toi !
> _


_

C'est vrai. 



Al&#232 a dit:



			mais ya pire, ya des ami&#233;nois morvandiaux coiff&#233;s comme charles aznavour !    

Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
C'est faux. D 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;3981797 a dit:
			
		

> _*d'ailleurs, elle a quoi ma coiffure ?!!   *
> _



Non mais quel &#233;go!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2006)

Sympa sa coiffure, mais pas assez hardcore :rateau::rateau::rateau:

J'aime bien la chanson


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Sympa sa coiffure, mais pas assez hardcore :rateau::rateau::rateau:
> 
> J'aime bien la chanson




_après t'avoir vu en vrai, je sais que ta coiffure est la pire que je connaisse... après celle de mackie bien sûr !  

ps : mon tiot quinquin, j'aime beaucoup ta signature !  _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2006)

Encore l&#224; &#231;a allait...

T'as vu celle de mon profil ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Encore là ça allait...
> 
> T'as vu celle de mon profil ? :rateau:



_oui, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je te remercie de m'avoir épargné à l'expo !   _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2006)

J'aurais ptet pas du finalement...


----------



## philire (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tellement bon que je l'ai mis dans ma signature.


  T'as pas eu &#224; attendre longtemps pour la faire celle-l&#224;   






			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;3981779 a dit:
			
		

> _vous avez le m&#234;me coiffeur ?!! :affraid: :affraid: _



Et un peu la m&#234;me d&#233;gaine...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2006)

La même avec Alem 

La même avec Alem


----------



## philire (24 Septembre 2006)

Un autre avec Alem  
.
.




.
.


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_G&#233;niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal ya m&#234;me min tiot quinquin !  
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Septembre 2006)

Enfoir&#233;

Pas mal


----------



## NED (25 Septembre 2006)

Super Kamini !
J'adoooooore


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2006)

Ouais c'est clair c'est bien rigolo, et en même temps c'est du bon boulot. J'aime bien la réflexion sur son incapacité de se révolter, pour cause d'absence de combustible.:love:  J'ai vérifié la localisation dudit patelin, et ça en effet à l'air vraiment bien isolé.


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

_c'est un breton qui dit &#231;a... 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Septembre 2006)

O&#249; va le monde ?


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Où va le monde ?



_
en vacances à Marly-Gomont... 


je rigole mais le pire est que je connais, mon ex enseignait à Guise...  _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Septembre 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] alèm]_
 à Guise...  _[/QUOTE]

Tous ces patelins que personne ne connait...


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tous ces patelins que personne ne connait...




_et ? est-il important d'être connu ? 

dans le coin l'un des bleds les plus gros est Le Cateau-Cambrésis où est né Matisse... un patelin inconnu (sauf à l'époque des Romains et au XIXème siècle)...

bache tant que tu veux. _


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3984221 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est un breton qui dit ça...
> _



Bin justement, imaginez donc : Etant moi même un gros bouseux, ça laisse imaginer le calvaire qu'ils peuvent endurer (tout) là-bas...:rateau:


----------



## NED (25 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tous ces patelins que personne ne connait...



Même pas Jean-Pierre Pernot...hou.....


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Même pas Jean-Pierre Pernot...hou.....



_et pan ! un deuxième breton... rhaaaa... écrivez-le bien... c'est soit Pernaut soit Pernod !! :rateau:   

ps : bon, on parle de kamini ? 
_


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3984561 a dit:
			
		

> _et pan ! un deuxième breton... rhaaaa... écrivez-le bien... c'est soit Pernaut soit Pernod !! :rateau:
> 
> ps : bon, on parle de kamini ?
> _



Le mieux serait encore de l'inviter à s'inscrire ici, afin de parler de lui avec lui. M. alèm, 'parait que vous connaissez le coin...


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

_bin, je vais aller lui demander sur myspace alors... a_


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3981865 a dit:
			
		

> _après t'avoir vu en vrai, je sais que ta coiffure est la pire que je connaisse... après celle de mackie bien sûr !  _



la prochaine fois je prend la coupe benjamin


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent, d&#233;cid&#233;ment le Nord est tr&#232;s prolifique en personnage atypique et sweet  8)
> 
> http://www.kamini.fr/




France 2 a &#233;galement relev&#233; le clip de bonhomme, confirmant le succ&#232;s d'audience de son site (t&#233;l&#233;texte, p. 161).


----------



## Korrigan (30 Septembre 2006)

Pour plus d'informations, un blog sur Kamini et son clip
... Que je trouve excellent d'ailleurs  
http://cyrille-chaudoit.blogspot.com/2006/09/kamini-suite-et-fin.html


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

_m&#234;me si le mec se renseigne bien sur le buzz, question infos, il est plus que l&#233;ger le Cyrille Chaudois (bon, je connais mieux la r&#233;gion, je sais que Marly est en Thi&#233;rache d&#233;j&#224;, &#231;a aide pour situer o&#249; se trouve le coll&#232;ge)
_


----------



## reineman (1 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent, décidément le Nord est très prolifique en personnage atypique et sweet  8)
> 
> http://www.kamini.fr/



y'a quoi de sweet  dans les remuments de levre de ce comique raté?
un mec qui fait sa victime  en alignant des clichés sur les p'tits villages...en les faisant passer pour des especes d'arriérés...et des demeurés racistes...j'trouve ça pathétique...
Musicalement, c'est un niveau au dessous du médiocre, lyriquement, n'en parlons meme pas...'j'viens pas de paname mais le beat est bon'...super....comme dab avec les bourrins, clic droit, corbeille- effacer la corbeille.


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> un mec qui fait sa victime en alignant des clichés sur les p'tits villages...en les faisant passer pour des especes d'arriérés...et des demeurés racistes...j'trouve ça pathétique....



_peut-être qu'il les connait mieux que toi ces petits patelins... 

parce que connaissant aussi bien que lui ces petits patelins, je ne suis pas loin de partager ses soi-disants clichés sur la politique et les opinions racistes dans nos chers petits villages de Picardie... ça ne nous empêche pas d'y avoir grandi et plutôt pas mal pour certains._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992264 a dit:
			
		

> _peut-être qu'il les connait mieux que toi ces petits patelins...
> 
> parce que connaissant aussi bien que lui ces petits patelins, je ne suis pas loin de partager ses soi-disants clichés sur la politique et les opinions racistes dans nos chers petits villages de Picardie... ça ne nous empêche pas d'y avoir grandi et plutôt pas mal pour certains._


Merci, &#231;a fera plaisir &#224; mes parents.


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci, ça fera plaisir à mes parents.



_tsssssss... ils habitent pas trop loin de la grande ville !!!   

District du Grand-Amiens, je te le rappelle !    
_


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> un mec qui fait sa victime  en alignant des clichés sur les p'tits villages...en les faisant passer pour des especes d'arriérés...et des demeurés racistes...j'trouve ça pathétique...
> Musicalement, c'est un niveau au dessous du médiocre, lyriquement, n'en parlons meme pas...'j'viens pas de paname mais le beat est bon'...super....comme dab avec les bourrins, clic droit, corbeille- effacer la corbeille.



Non, j'ai trouvé qu'il avait plutôt une certaine tendresse pour ces gens et cet environnement. Bien sûr, si tu prends tout au premier degré...

Et ce n'est pas parce que ces gens auraient des préjugés qu'ils sont foncièrement mauvais.
Il faut rester critique...


----------



## reineman (1 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3992264 a dit:
			
		

> _peut-&#234;tre qu'il les connait mieux que toi ces petits patelins...
> 
> parce que connaissant aussi bien que lui ces petits patelins, je ne suis pas loin de partager ses soi-disants clich&#233;s sur la politique et les opinions racistes dans nos chers petits villages de Picardie... &#231;a ne nous emp&#234;che pas d'y avoir grandi et plut&#244;t pas mal pour certains._



Moi ce qui me fait marrer dans ce pseudo-discours soit disant bas&#233; sur un v&#233;cu, c'est qu'il s'appuie sur une b&#233;quille surlaquelle s'appuie aussi le racisme, le fantasme de l'autre, pire que soi...forc&#233;ment...le fantasme de l'urbain qui se croit plus &#233;volu&#233; que le rural, qui est forc&#233;ment un imb&#233;cile vu qu'il ne bosse pas dans la t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile et qu'il n'est pas fonky.
T'as grandi dans un p'tit bled du nord , t'as auditionn&#233; les habitants du bled et t'as fait une vaste enquete? Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire &#231;a, sans faire de proc&#233;s d'intention? mettons sur un petit bled de 3000 habitants, tu estimes combien de personnes manifestement racistes sur combien qui ne le sont pas ? une infime partie probablement ou disons mieux, autant en proportion, que dans n'importe quelle grande ville de france...bref ,une minorit&#233;...pour employer un mot que l'on nous ressort souvent dans d'autres contextes.
Et depuis quand une minorit&#233; fait t'elle une majorit&#233;? dans quelle math&#233;matique folle? dans quel raisonnement abject ? - pas d'amalgame, n'est ce pas?
enfin, si je regarde les votes extreme droite, ils sont surtout urbains et situ&#233;s dans les zones a forte densit&#233; urbaine (la r&#233;gion paca,  les agglom&#233;rations, lille roubaix tourcoing..et caetera), pas dans les campagnes. Les 'campagnards' votent traditionnellement &#224; droite, pas &#224; l'extreme droite.
Apres, libre &#224; toi de raisonner avec des clich&#233;s et du rap, moi je prefere les principes, l'analyse et la nuance.


----------



## reineman (1 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas parce que ces gens auraient des pr&#233;jug&#233;s qu'ils sont fonci&#232;rement mauvais.
> Il faut rester critique...



tain les gens...ils sont bien graves quand meme
-Regarde ce que t'es en train d'&#233;crire! t'en fais pas toi, des pr&#233;jug&#233;s?
remarque, c'est pas pasque tu fais des pr&#233;jug&#233;s sur macg&#233; que t'es forc&#233;ment mauvais...hein...? y'a peut etre du bon en toi...mais faut y aller &#224; la pioche m'est avis....faut creuser profond.


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

mais quel blaireau tu fais avec tes &#224;-priori... d&#233;j&#224; tu me trouves des patelins de 3000 habitants en picardie... ya pas... ya bcp moins ou des villes...

regarde les votes dans la Somme en 2002... deuxi&#232;me tour, Le Pen faisait 27% dans ma ville, 30% dans le petit village &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, 27% dans les deux suivants... dans mon quartier d'enfance avec des HLM au fond : 15% de vote Le Pen, dans les quartiers loin et plus "campagnards" : 28%, centre ville 30% (pas un arabe en centre-ville) sur 9000 habitants. je me souviens d'un pote du forum dont le village faisait 35% au premier tour pour Le Pen et bien entendu 45% au deuxi&#232;me... 

pas d'arabes dans ce village ni dans la premi&#232;re ville &#224; 15Km... rien autour...

si t'es aussi fort en politique, viens nous expliquer qu'on rigole... ils attendent tous un politologue super bal&#232;ze pour convaincre les gens en picardie...


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992369 a dit:
			
		

> mais quel blaireau tu fais avec tes à-priori... déjà tu me trouves des patelins de 3000 habitants en picardie... ya pas... ya bcp moins ou des villes...
> 
> regarde les votes dans la Somme en 2002... deuxième tour, Le Pen faisait 27% dans ma ville, 30% dans le petit village à côté, 27% dans les deux suivants... dans mon quartier d'enfance avec des HLM au fond : 15% de vote Le Pen, dans les quartiers loin et plus "campagnards" : 28%, centre ville 30% (pas un arabe en centre-ville) sur 9000 habitants. je me souviens d'un pote du forum dont le village faisait 35% au premier tour pour Le Pen et bien entendu 45% au deuxième...
> 
> pas d'arabes dans ce village ni dans la première ville à 15Km... rien autour...



a tien, on dirai les mêmes genre de résultat dans le fin de fond de la seine et marne, comme quoi ... (euh il y a pas un forum pour parler de politique au faite ? :rose: )


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a tien, on dirai les m&#234;mes genre de r&#233;sultat dans le fin de fond de la seine et marne, comme quoi ... (euh il y a pas un forum pour parler de politique au faite ? :rose: )



_ si je crois mais il faut tjs qu'un troll ram&#232;ne sa fraise...

note d'ailleurs que la seine-et-marne est tr&#232;s proche de la Picardie... _


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3992389 a dit:
			
		

> _ si je crois mais il faut tjs qu'un troll ram&#232;ne sa fraise...
> 
> note d'ailleurs que la seine-et-marne est tr&#232;s proche de la Picardie... _



m&#234;me paysages, m&#234;mes brune, m&#234;mes souvenirs de 14-18, ...


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> tain les gens...ils sont bien graves quand meme
> -Regarde ce que t'es en train d'écrire! t'en fais pas toi, des préjugés?
> remarque, c'est pas pasque tu fais des préjugés sur macgé que t'es forcément mauvais...hein...? y'a peut etre du bon en toi...mais faut y aller à la pioche m'est avis....faut creuser profond.



Ben pose tes questions directement à l'auteur, au moins tu seras fixé. Au lieu de nous imposer tes interprétations à la mords moi le noeud...


----------



## reineman (1 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992369 a dit:
			
		

> mais quel blaireau tu fais avec tes à-priori... déjà tu me trouves des patelins de 3000 habitants en picardie... ya pas... ya bcp moins ou des villes...
> 
> regarde les votes dans la Somme en 2002... deuxième tour, Le Pen faisait 27% dans ma ville, 30% dans le petit village à côté, 27% dans les deux suivants... dans mon quartier d'enfance avec des HLM au fond : 15% de vote Le Pen, dans les quartiers loin et plus "campagnards" : 28%, centre ville 30% (pas un arabe en centre-ville) sur 9000 habitants. je me souviens d'un pote du forum dont le village faisait 35% au premier tour pour Le Pen et bien entendu 45% au deuxième...
> 
> ...



Tu mélanges tout...tu m'cites des petits exemples que j'pourrais contrecarrer par d' autres exemples en te citant des p'tits villages ou le FN fait deux pour cent... , mais ça  consituerait pas un argumentaire solide..ça ne présente pas grand interet.
Moi j'te parle de sa sociologie du vote fn sur toute la france et y'a pas une ligne de démarcation entre urbain et citadin comme tu le dis....voila, renseigne toi la dessus. y'a donc rien qui te permet de dire ce que tu dis...c'est donc un préjugé, non? un cliché à tout le moins.
Et en picardie particulierement, les gens qui sont dans des campagnes ont une voiture...ils voyagent, se promenent, vont en ville, si si...souvent meme travaillent a l'exterieur. j'te jure! , et batissent leur vote, selon ce qu'ils voient non pas de leur patelin, mais de ce qu'ils ressentent pour leur pays.
Vraiment, c'est encore une fois, les prendre pour des cons que de considérer qu'ils mélangent élections présidentielles et municipales.
Décidément, t'enfonces le clou...


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

mouahahahahahaaaaaa.... tu n'arriveras pas &#224; me prouver que t'as la moindre parcelle d'intelligence.

tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, c'est tjs &#231;a le souci avec toi.


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> Et en picardie particulierement, les gens qui sont dans des campagnes ont une voiture...ils voyagent, se promenent, vont en ville, si si...souvent meme travaillent a l'exterieur. j'te jure! , et batissent leur vote, selon ce qu'ils voient non pas de leur patelin, mais de ce qu'ils ressentent pour leur pays.



je propose un séjour de reineman en picardie ... en alors dans les campagnes profondes ...


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je propose un séjour de reineman en picardie ...



il n'y survivra pas...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> Les 'campagnards' votent traditionnellement à droite, pas à l'extreme droite.



Non pas forcément non plus ... Par contre on a eut la visite dans le beaujolais du sieur lepen en question car c'est ici qu'il a eut le plus de voix lors de l'élection présidentielle. Des p'tis vieux aux nez rouge.



reineman a dit:


> Tu mélanges tout...tu m'cites des petits exemples que j'pourrais contrecarrer par d' autres exemples en te citant des p'tits villages ou le FN fait deux pour cent... , mais ça  consituerait pas un argumentaire solide..ça ne présente pas grand interet.
> Moi j'te parle de sa sociologie du vote fn sur toute la france et y'a pas une ligne de démarcation entre urbain et citadin comme tu le dis....voila, renseigne toi la dessus. y'a donc rien qui te permet de dire ce que tu dis...c'est donc un préjugé, non? un cliché à tout le moins.
> Et en picardie particulierement, les gens qui sont dans des campagnes ont une voiture...ils voyagent, se promenent, vont en ville, si si...souvent meme travaillent a l'exterieur. j'te jure! , et batissent leur vote, selon ce qu'ils voient non pas de leur patelin, mais de ce qu'ils ressentent pour leur pays.
> Vraiment, c'est encore une fois, les prendre pour des cons que de considérer qu'ils mélangent élections présidentielles et municipales.
> Décidément, t'enfonces le clou...



Si tu avais donné cette version en premier ... 
C'est pas faux.


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3992409 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais donn&#233; cette version en premier ...
> C'est pas faux.




cela ne s'applique malheureusement pas &#224; la campagne picarde... c'est trop "utopique", "id&#233;alis&#233;" voir eg&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233; car il ne connait pas cette r&#233;gion*. il ya plus de mouvements par chez toi odr&#233; et par chez reineman... mais l&#224; o&#249; reineman se trompe c'est sur ma capacit&#233; &#224; juger ce que font les gens de ma r&#233;gion (au hasard le Santerre)...

mon job pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait un m&#233;tier de contact journalier dans les petits villages, l'un des derniers m&#233;tiers o&#249; les gens passent tous les jours et &#233;changent avec les gens... (et ce sans rien vendre... j'vous jure ! )


----------



## reineman (1 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3992401 a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahahahaaaaaa.... tu n'arriveras pas &#224; me prouver que t'as la moindre parcelle d'intelligence.
> 
> tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, c'est tjs &#231;a le souci avec toi.



etratit de http://www.tns-sofres.com/etudes/dossiers/presi2002/itv_mayer2.htm#sociologie
indiscutable

*Qui                                  sont les &#233;lecteurs qui ont vot&#233;                                  Jean-Marie Le Pen le 21 avril ? Sont-ce les m&#234;mes                                  qu'en 1995 ?* (..)S'il y a des &#233;lecteurs                                  lep&#233;nistes dans toutes les cat&#233;gories                                  de la population, c'est toujours un vote plus                                  masculin que f&#233;minin, inversement proportionnel                                  au niveau d'instruction, et plus marqu&#233;                                  dans deux groupes : celui des petits patrons                                  et plus encore, comme en 1995, celui des ouvriers.                                  Mais l'influence de l'extr&#234;me droite, c'est                                  nouveau et pourrait expliquer sa progression,                                  semble s'&#233;lever chez les &#233;lecteurs                                  &#226;g&#233;s alors qu'elle &#233;tait plus                                  forte chez les jeunes en 1995, ainsi qu'en milieu                                  rural alors qu'il s'agissait surtout d'un vote                                  urbain, &#224; la faveur du d&#233;bat sur                                  l'ins&#233;curit&#233; et de l'allure plus                                  " respectable " recherch&#233;e                                  par le candidat du FN dans cette campagne pr&#233;sidentielle.
*Constate-t-on                                  des &#233;volutions dans la cartographie du                                  vote Le Pen ? Et si oui, lesquelles ?*
Sa                                  cartographie de m&#234;me reste assez stable :                                  celle de la France industrielle et urbaine, &#224;                                  forte densit&#233; immigr&#233;e, dessinant                                  un croissant allant du Nord-Pas de Calais &#224;                                  la r&#233;gion PACA en passant par l'Est et                                  le sillon rhodanien. Mais l&#224; encore, on                                  note une extension de l'influence lep&#233;niste                                  dans des zones rurales. Si on regarde les d&#233;partements                                  o&#249; entre 1995 et 2002 ce vote a le plus                                  progress&#233;, c'est &#224; l'Ouest, et plus                                  particuli&#232;rement dans un Sud Ouest rural,                                  de tradition radicale socialiste.


bref...j'vais pas en tartiner des tonnes et des tonnes.
visiblement ici, c'est pas le congr&#233;s annuel des prix nobels.
voila pour nourrir ta comprenette...et rien la dedans non plus qui te permette de distinguer une ligne de s&#233;paration entre le vote urbain et le vote rural dans l'&#233;l&#233;ctorat du fn.
bref...rezement que j'suis la pour vous recadrer un peu...sinon ce site partirait a vollo...


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

_c'est tout ?!! 


tu me fais tjs autant penser &#224; ces gars qui pensent les choses de loin sans aller sur le terrain... 
_


----------



## katelijn (1 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992401 a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahahahaaaaaa.... tu n'arriveras pas à me prouver que t'as la moindre parcelle d'intelligence.
> 
> tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, c'est tjs ça le souci avec toi.




Je plussoie ...


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci, ça fera plaisir à mes parents.




_en passant, je viens de voir ta signature ! _


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

Et bin!
Le buzz s'emplifie?
Il va signer où finalement?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

Et hop, 2 flics en Picardie...


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et hop, 2 flics en Picardie...



Zont piqué la 4L de la poste?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> tain les gens...ils sont bien graves quand meme
> -Regarde ce que t'es en train d'&#233;crire! t'en fais pas toi, des pr&#233;jug&#233;s?
> remarque, c'est pas pasque tu fais des pr&#233;jug&#233;s sur macg&#233; que t'es forc&#233;ment mauvais...hein...? y'a peut etre du bon en toi...mais faut y aller &#224; la pioche m'est avis....faut creuser profond.




Vous &#234;tes sur que Reinneman est pas juste une joke ?   

Parce que quand m&#234;me...


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous êtes sur que Reinneman est pas juste une joke ?
> 
> Parce que quand même...



ah si seulement ....


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> bref...j'vais pas en tartiner des tonnes et des tonnes.
> visiblement ici, c'est pas le congrés annuel des prix nobels.
> voila pour nourrir ta comprenette...et rien la dedans non plus qui te permette de distinguer une ligne de séparation entre le vote urbain et le vote rural dans l'éléctorat du fn.
> bref...rezement que j'suis la pour vous recadrer un peu...sinon ce site partirait a vollo...


Si je puis me permettre...
Je suis assez d'accord pour l'idée qu'il n'y a pas de "réelle" démarcation entre les petits patelins et les villes pour le vote FN.
Mais là en l'occurence, je ne suis pas sûre que Kamini parle de ça. Dans le fin fond de ma Bretagne, "un p'tit patelin" aussi, ça vote à gauche, c'est ancestral même, une tradition. Ca n'empêche pas la peur et l'inconnu de l'étranger ou de celui qui a pas la même couleur. Pour certains c'est du racisme pur et dur, pour d'autres, c'est une véritable ignorance. Je peux t'assurer que quand j'ai amené une amie noire là bas : 1.C'était la seule noire 2.Ca a fait sensation et il y a eu beaucoup de méfiance. On a entendu aussi : "Et surtout revenez vous voir, on vous aime bien, même si vous êtes noire". Donc, c'est pas toujours une question de vote. Et puis parfois tu t'apperçois qu'avec un minimum d'infos(des vraies, pas celles de la télé), ils peuvent s'ouvrir.
Bref, je pense que c'est plutôt ça que raconte Kamini. Et qu'il a aussi une vraie tendresse de son village d'enfance malgré tout. Tout comme Alèm d'ailleurs, qui met des:love: partout, dès qu'on parle de sa région. 
Après faut pas tout prendre au premier degré, hein. 
Et puis ce que tu dis n'est pas si mauvais, si seulement tu pouvais le dire autrement. T'es un p'tit peu vilain.


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2006)

Voilà. Bravo Melounette.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre...
> Je suis assez d'accord pour l'idée qu'il n'y a pas de "réelle" démarcation entre les petits patelins et les villes pour le vote FN.
> Mais là en l'occurence, je ne suis pas sûre que Kamini parle de ça. Dans le fin fond de ma Bretagne, "un p'tit patelin" aussi, ça vote à gauche, c'est ancestral même, une tradition. Ca n'empêche pas la peur et l'inconnu de l'étranger ou de celui qui a pas la même couleur. Pour certains c'est du racisme pur et dur, pour d'autres, c'est une véritable ignorance. Je peux t'assurer que quand j'ai amené une amie noire là bas : 1.C'était la seule noire 2.Ca a fait sensation et il y a eu beaucoup de méfiance. On a entendu aussi : "Et surtout revenez vous voir, on vous aime bien, même si vous êtes noire". Donc, c'est pas toujours une question de vote. Et puis parfois tu t'apperçois qu'avec un minimum d'infos(des vraies, pas celles de la télé), ils peuvent s'ouvrir.
> Bref, je pense que c'est plutôt ça que raconte Kamini. Et qu'il a aussi une vraie tendresse de son village d'enfance malgré tout. Tout comme Alèm d'ailleurs, qui met des:love: partout, dès qu'on parle de sa région.
> ...


et? tu crois que c'est propre au petit patelins, toi?...c'est du a quoi? à la climatologie peut etre?...
oauis oauis..
vous m'faites marrer avec vos arguments à deux balles styles 'ma tata m'a dit que mon oncle il a vu que...'moi j'vous apporte du concret, du dur...de l'étude sociologique de haut niveau...pondu par la sofres (mais j'suis sur que t'as meme pas lu...hein!)
c'est marrant que ce qui dans le milieu universitaire vous vaudrait un deux sur 20-, pasque franchement, si demain tu fais une these en citant l'épicier du coin, tu vas te faire rire aux nez...par un jury; içi semble manifester l'esxpression d'un raisonnement pointilleux.
assez édifiant quand meme...sur le niveau de certains.
moi aussi, puisqu'on parle du nord, un exemple sur lequel j'ai travaillé, l'intolérance dans la zup de la bourgogne, dans le nord, tourcoing plus précisement,il doit connaitre l'alem, tu sais un de ces endroits ou on sautait de joie le 11 septembre...bref..y'a la bas autant sinon plus de rapports sociaux dictés par l'intolérance, ( y compris de l'intolérance inter-ethnique) que dans le plus reculé mini bled du find fond de la creuse...un exemple parmis des centaines.
-ET Y'A RIEN QUI TE PERMETTE De dire que pasqu'on est un rural, on est plus porté a l'intolérance que pasqu'on est un urbain. asbolument rien..sinon tes fantasmes et tes préjugés ('racistes'?...intolérants?).
L'intolérance, le racisme, est pas un nuage, pas un phénomene géologique, et surtout pas un phénomene lié a la ruralité, au contraire...
Le vote fn est urbain, populaire et de plus en plus jeune. c'est un résultat de cours...j'te signale, étayé par des tas de bouquins que t'as pas du lire.
bref...


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

au lieu de m&#233;priser les gens (les connais-tu au moins ?) tu ne voudrais pas &#234;tre ouvert au dialogue ?

rien d'&#233;crit ne peut me permettre de dire que l'intol&#233;rance est rural chez moi... mais force est de constater que les ami&#233;nois votent moins &#224; l'extr&#232;me-droite que ma ville rurale (si &#231;a existe !! ). je n'ai aucun m&#233;pris (pas plus que Kamini) vis-&#224;-vis des gens de notre r&#233;gion... et bien, je t'avoue que j'aimerais autant de respect envers les personnes de couleur chez les gens de Canchy (o&#249; est n&#233; Maxime Gremetz en passant...) et les gens de Estr&#233;es-deni&#233;court (o&#249; le maire de droite est affili&#233; &#224; l'extr&#232;me-droite) que chez les habitants d'Henriville ou dans les mots de Kamini... Je n'ai rien contre mes gens du Santerre ou du Ponthieu, je suis originaire de ces deux parties de la Somme... mais la proportion de gens intol&#233;rants est bien plus importante que tu ne le crois (De Robien n'est pas pr&#233;sident du Conseil R&#233;gional pour la simple raison de n'avoir pas fait comme son pr&#233;decesseur Baur)

mais c'est bien. tu connais ton sujet, blablabla...

bref, tu ne connais pas grand chose de plus... 

tu es hors-sujet depuis le d&#233;but au fait.


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

Bon dis donc toi là haut, sois poli si t'es pas joli. 


reineman a dit:


> et? tu crois que c'est propre au petit patelins, toi?...c'est du a quoi? à la climatologie peut etre?...
> oauis oauis..


Au fait qu'ils sont isolés et que la seule information qui leur parvienne c'est les média, qu'ils ne voient pas beaucoup de "colorés", parce qu'ils sont plus facilement influençables du coup.


> vous m'faites marrer avec vos arguments à deux balles styles 'ma tata m'a dit que mon oncle il a vu que...'moi j'vous apporte du concret, du dur...de l'étude sociologique de haut niveau...pondu par la sofres (mais j'suis sur que t'as meme pas lu...hein!)
> c'est marrant que ce qui dans le milieu universitaire vous vaudrait un deux sur 20-, pasque franchement, si demain tu fais une these en citant l'épicier du coin, tu vas te faire rire aux nez...par un jury; içi semble manifester l'esxpression d'un raisonnement pointilleux.


J'ai lu tout(Et toi ? tu m'as lu ?). Je pourrais même t'en sortir si tu le souhaites. Après, j'ai fini mes études depuis longtemps, donc je m'en tape un peu d'un jury de thèse là. Je te parle de la vraie vie et de vraies expériences. De rencontre avec de vrais gens, pas de sondages traficotés et pas représentatifs sauf des grandes villes. Et y en a marre de n'entendre parler que des grandes villes.


> assez édifiant quand meme...sur le niveau de certains.


Prout.



> -ET Y'A RIEN QUI TE PERMETTE De dire que pasqu'on est un rural, on est plus porté a l'intolérance que pasqu'on est un urbain. asbolument rien..sinon tes fantasmes et tes préjugés ('racistes'?...intolérants?).


Là je suis d'accord, y a rien qui permette. J'ai déjà vu pire à Paris et plus violent surtout. Mais tout de même, ça se vérifie, et encore une fois l'isolement n'arrange rien.


> L'intolérance, le racisme, est pas un nuage, pas un phénomene géologique, et surtout pas un phénomene lié a la ruralité, au contraire...


Lié à l'ignorance ?


> Le vote fn est urbain, populaire et de plus en plus jeune. c'est un résultat de cours...j'te signale, étayé par des tas de bouquins que t'as pas du lire.
> bref...


C'est vrai qu'ils arrivent à ratisser plus large, tout en gardant l'ancien électorat. Et j'ai lu des tas de bouquins, merci pour moi. Je n'en ferais pas l'étalage, c'est pas mon genre de faire le concours du zizi le plus long.

Et je prends la peine de te lire et de te répondre parce que ce point de vue pourrait être intéressant, alors arrête d'être vindicatif ou je te fouette. Non mais.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3993908 a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de mépriser les gens (les connais-tu au moins ?) tu ne voudrais pas être ouvert au dialogue ?



D'abord, je méprise ni n'insulte personne, et il est pas interdit d'etre un peu acide que je sache.
Je suis ouvert aux dialogues mais quels arguments m'apporte t'on? aucun...
secundo, je peux pas blairer ces gens qui se torchent la conscience en délirant sur la ruralité pour se donner une bonne conscience facile.
Les ruraux sont pas plus betes, pas plus racistes et pas plus arriérés que toi ou moi, voila.
Partant ,qui es tu pour, t'appuyant sur des riens, leur faire de tels procés d'intentions?..j'trouve ça louche c'est tout...dangereux comme propos.


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> D'abord, je méprise ni n'insulte personne, et il est pas interdit d'etre un peu acide que je sache.
> Je suis ouvert aux dialogues mais quels arguments m'apporte t'on? aucun...
> secundo, je peux pas blairer ces gens qui se torchent la conscience en délirant sur la ruralité pour se donner une bonne conscience facile.
> Les ruraux sont pas plus betes, pas plus racistes et pas plus arriérés que toi ou moi, voila.
> Partant ,qui es tu pour, t'appuyant sur des riens, leur faire de tels procés d'intentions?..j'trouve ça louche c'est tout...dangereux comme propos.


Bieeeen, je sens qu'on est parti pour une discussion stérile c'est dommage.
J'ai toujours été rurale, sauf ces dernières années, j'ai pas choisi c'est le boulot, donc je parle de ce que je sais. Et je n'ai strictement aucune conscience. 
Mes arguments ne te plaisent pas ? Tant pis. Mais c'est dommage qu'avec le savoir que tu as, tu nous le balances à la djeule comme une vulgaire crotte au lieu de le partager. Si tu fais ça à la campagne, tu vas pas aider à l'ouverture d'esprit.
Je trouve ça pas mal de dire que le FN ou tout au moins des idées racistes ne pourrissent pas que à la campagne, surtout en ce moment. Je voulais t'appuyer en modulant un peu, mais t'es trop vilain, bouh ! Va te cacher !
Et Kamini ne dit que, que lui aussi il connait le racisme, comme à la ville. Dans son clip on voit qu'il aime malgré tout son village, mais il reste réaliste dessus. Ne te trompe pas. 
Sur ce bonne soirée, t'es pas assez ouvert, et trop énervé.


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> et? tu crois que c'est propre au petit patelins, toi?...c'est du a quoi? &#224; la climatologie peut etre?...
> oauis oauis..
> vous m'faites marrer avec vos arguments &#224; deux balles styles 'ma tata m'a dit que mon oncle il a vu que...'moi j'vous apporte du concret, du dur...de l'&#233;tude sociologique de haut niveau...pondu par la sofres (mais j'suis sur que t'as meme pas lu...hein!)
> c'est marrant que ce qui dans le milieu universitaire vous vaudrait un deux sur 20-, pasque franchement, si demain tu fais une these en citant l'&#233;picier du coin, tu vas te faire rire aux nez...par un jury; i&#231;i semble manifester l'esxpression d'un raisonnement pointilleux.
> ...



T'es chiant, obtus et agressif. Je d&#233;fends Melounette. Tu te prends pour qui avec tes th&#232;ses en b&#233;ton l&#224; ? tu veux qu'on se mette &#224; genoux et qu'on s'excuse, parce que t'as fait des &#233;tudes de socio et pas nous ? Je suis encore &#224; la fac, j'ai moi aussi des tas de th&#232;ses en b&#233;ton qui te feraient pleurer sous le coude. Encore faut-il en comprendre la port&#233;e et les utiliser &#224; bonne escient.
Parce que l&#224; franchement, j'ai l'impression qu'on parle pas de la m&#234;me chose. Je sais pas si Melounette elle a dit qu'on avait une propension plus importante de fachos en cambrousse. Mais on peut l'appeler comme on veut : intol&#233;rance, x&#233;nophobie (au sens &#233;tymologique du terme), ignorance. Ce sont des choses qui existent dans nos campagnes natales. Peut &#234;tre pas plus qu'ailleurs, &#231;a j'en sais rien, et nan je l'ai pas lu ton &#233;tude en b&#233;ton, mais diff&#233;remment qu'ailleurs. &#231;a j'en suis certain, et l'exemple de Melounette me parait typique. Et Melounette a aussi insist&#233; sur le fait qu'on n'a pas besoin de voter FN pour &#234;tre raciste. C'estun fait av&#233;r&#233; par chez moi aussi. Ce n'est donc pas un racisme politique, mais un racisme ignorant* auquel on &#224; affaire, le moins condamnable &#224; mon avis. C'est ce qui explique &#224; mon avis la sympathie que Kamini exprime avec beacoup d'humour &#224; l'&#233;gard de ses co-villageois.

Tiens mais j'y pense : y'a un passage o&#249; il fait preuve d'un m&#233;pris absolument ignoble, quant il fait remarquer qu'il y a toujours un mec qui s'appelle K&#233;k&#233; dans ces petits patelins. Ils fait passer les campagnards pour des ploucs non ? Tas pas une &#233;tude Sofres qui prouve qu'on na pas plus de blaireaux ruraux qu'urbains ? Non, y'en a pas besoin. Y'a des blaireaux partout, mais c'est pas les m&#234;me. La preuve c'est que m&#234;me les blaireaux ont leur blaireaux.

 Ouhl&#224; tu m'excuses je me la joue un peu sociologue de comptoir l&#224;, alors que j'ai pas de r&#233;f&#233;rence th&#233;oriques. Mea culpa.

Edit : Je citerai bien l'exemple affligeant de ma grand m&#232;re, qui m'a avou&#233; un jour ne pas aimer embrasser les noirs de peur de rester avec un t&#226;che sur la joue. Mais elle aurait deux devant un jury de Fac, ma grand m&#232;re. ET je l'aime bien quand m&#234;me.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon dis donc toi l&#224; haut, sois poli si t'es pas joli.
> 
> Au fait qu'ils sont isol&#233;s et que la seule information qui leur parvienne c'est les m&#233;dia, qu'ils ne voient pas beaucoup de "color&#233;s", parce qu'ils sont plus facilement influen&#231;ables du coup.
> . Non mais.



attend mais je reve?..en gros tu les prends pour des culs terreux, qui sortent jamais de chez eux, qui vont jamais en ville, voyagent jamais, partent jamais en vacances, et ne voient le monde que dans leur t&#233;loche ,qu'ils travaillent dans leur village, et compagnie?
c'est &#231;a ta vision du monde rural?  cette path&#233;tique caricature?
en gros tu les prends pour des arrier&#233;s esseul&#233;s et abrutis par la t&#233;l&#233;?.. et tu vas ensuite me faire une petite palabre sur les pr&#233;jug&#233;s dont sont victimes les &#233;trangers, dans la foul&#233;e, sans &#233;prouver l'impression que tu peches par ce que tu pretend pourfendre?
sans commentaire...sinon j'vais encore heurter ta sensibilit&#233;...j'pr&#233;fere m'abstenir...
mais sinon, a part dire que les &#233;tudes sur la question sont bidonn&#233;es,que j'suis m&#233;chant, pas beau, et que j'mange des enfants, &#224; part mettre en avant ta sacro-sainte subjectivit&#233;, tes trois quatres experiences v&#233;cues pour &#233;tayer tes dires, j'suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais j'vois pas objectivement le d&#233;but d'un commencement d'argument.
tu dis toi meme que l'intol&#233;rance que tu pourrais rencontrer en milieu rural, tu la rencontres memement dans les agglom&#233;rations...bref.


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> attend mais je reve?..en gros tu les prends pour des culs terreux, qui sortent jamais de chez eux, qui vont jamais en ville, voyagent jamais, partent jamais en vacances, et ne voient le monde que dans leur téloche ,qu'ils travaillent dans leur village, et compagnie?
> c'est ça ta vision du monde rural?  cette pathétique caricature?



tu dois vachement aller dans les campagnes profondes toi  tu verrai que c'est la réalité


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> Partant ,qui es tu pour, t'appuyant sur des riens, leur faire de tels procés d'intentions?..j'trouve ça louche c'est tout...dangereux comme propos.




je suis un des leurs, un rural, *puisque* tu n'as pas compris... 

tu ne crois pas que je ne sais pas de quoi je parle peut-être ? tu crois que j'ai facilement grandi avec les 3/4 de mes potes d'enfance pestant contre les arabes (leurs parents étaient pires soit dit en passant, certains de mes potes pestaient et aimaient Prince en même temps : genre "il est cool comme bougnoul"...). Des potes aux noms aussi français que ... czak, ... mini, ...usa, ...letti mais je diverge là, je suis comme eux, je l'ai déjà dit, moi aussi d'origine immigré. Juste je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi un français d'origine immigré détestait un immigré (je dois être con à ce point de vue). Et je me partageais entre ces potes et d'autres aux noms plus exotiques voire même picards comme Coquin, Douchin, BenKaffalah, Ivatanaphone, Randriamananaria égarés comme tous dans ce village qui sera rattaché plus tard à la "ville". Jamais fait de distinction, je voulais juste comprendre comment tous marchaient. Entre Igbal a qui j'apprenais le picard (c'éto in crapé comme mi) et David qui allait à la chasse à la hutte. Je ne refoule pas ce côté rural mais ces villages de la Haute-Somme sont sclérosés par les fermetures d'usine et les licenciements (industrie textile chère au frère Sarko, flodor, ...) et je te jure que le FN (ou d'autres) se taille des parts dans cet électorat. Je ne fais pas de distinction entre les picards des villes ou des champs. je constate juste que les gens des villages votent à l'extrème-droite (vs gauche) et que les gens des villes bénéficiant d'une situation économique bien plus favorable votent à droite (vs gauche). Le village de Kamini ne souffre peut-être pas d'un vote Fn mais s'il est comme Brie, Bouchavesnes-Bergen, Moislains, il souffre sûrement d'un racisme latent. Tu sais, naturellement, les gens chez nous n'aiment pas les étrangers et sont plutot froids. Si tu veux les rencontrer, faut aller au bar, ya une raison.

ce qui est dangereux, c'est de laisser faire. pas de considérer que tirer une sonnette d'alarme, c'est dangereux. Ce qui est dangereux, c'est 27% dans une ville de 9000 habitants.


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> attend mais je reve?..en gros tu les prends pour des culs terreux, qui sortent jamais de chez eux, qui vont jamais en ville, voyagent jamais, partent jamais en vacances, et ne voient le monde que dans leur téloche ,qu'ils travaillent dans leur village, et compagnie?
> c'est ça ta vision du monde rural?  cette pathétique caricature?



Pour rejoindre macinside, je me demande encore une fosi si on parle de la même chose, et effectivement, si tu connais réellement la France rurale. Mais attention : je ne parle pas du rural qui se construit aujourd'hui, celui qui effectivement, est rural par choix de vie, pour cause de pression immobilière et que sais-je, du rural qui travaille dans les centres urbains.

Moi (et je pense que c'est le cas de Kamini, et de tous les gens qui sont pas d'accord avec toi ici) je te cause du rural duquel on vient, celui qui est rural depuis des générations, qui nait, travail et meurt dans son patelin. C'est pas le même. Je dis pas qu'il est meilleur, ou pire, ça va t'énerver et c'est pas mon rôle.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> tu dois vachement aller dans les campagnes profondes toi  tu verrai que c'est la réalité


t'inquiete, je les connais peut etre plus que toi...

c'est un préjugé assez ignominieux que t'as sur une catégorie de la population souvent injustement décriée et ringardisé par une population urbaine, bien souvent issue de la ruralité d'ailleurs  et, qui s'appuie sur rien du tout, une fois qu'on a débroussaillé les idées reçues..pitoyable quoi...
T'en a d'autres des préjugés sur les populations de ce tonneau là? par exemple, quand tu vas dans le sud sahara, tu penses quoi des touaregs?...que c'est des imbéciles crasseux...bah si!...sois logique et franc.
et tu peux m'envoyer tous les avertissements que tu veux, j'en ai rien a cirer...si tu savais...du moment que je sais que j'ai raison.
j'te conseille d'économiser un ipod mini pour t'acheter un livre maxi qui traite de la sociologie des populations rurales post industrielle, éxode rural et compagnie....ça pourrait te faire du bien.


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

_le mec qui a tout vu, tout fait : Superman... euh non Reineman !!   
_


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> t'inquiete, je les connais peut etre plus que toi...



mouahhaha tu a passer ta jeunesse dans la normandie ou la brie profonde ?  révise tes classiques :hein:


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Pour rejoindre macinside, je me demande encore une fosi si on parle de la m&#234;me chose, et effectivement, si tu connais r&#233;ellement la France rurale. Mais attention : je ne parle pas du rural qui se construit aujourd'hui, celui qui effectivement, est rural par choix de vie, pour cause de pression immobili&#232;re et que sais-je, du rural qui travaille dans les centres urbains.
> 
> Moi (et je pense que c'est le cas de Kamini, et de tous les gens qui sont pas d'accord avec toi ici) je te cause du rural duquel on vient, celui qui est rural depuis des g&#233;n&#233;rations, qui nait, travail et meurt dans son patelin. C'est pas le m&#234;me. Je dis p
> as qu'il est meilleur, ou pire, &#231;a va t'&#233;nerver et c'est pas mon r&#244;le.



Justement, c'est un ph&#233;nomene de compensation lui aussi d&#233;crit et repertori&#233; , dont balzac, stendhal ont parl&#233; bien mieux que moi...
le rural qui s'urbanise , souvent , dans sa quete de r&#233;invention de soi , son sentiment d'ascension sociale,  se met a hair son origine, ou meme...accroche toi, a en &#233;prouver de la honte...voire, &#224; lui reprocher tout et n'importe quoi....pour s'en d&#233;marquer...on retrouve la meme chose dans tous les pays, contexte social ethnique difficile ou pas...c'est autre chose, et on s'&#233;loigne de la question.


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi (et je pense que c'est le cas de Kamini, et de tous les gens qui sont pas d'accord avec toi ici) je te cause du rural duquel on vient, celui qui est rural depuis des générations, qui nait, travail et meurt dans son patelin. C'est pas le même. Je dis pas qu'il est meilleur, ou pire, ça va t'énerver et c'est pas mon rôle.


Tout à fait. Je pense que c'est là que le bât blesse et qu'on ne peut donc pas discuter sereinement. On ne parle pas de la province et de la campagne en général, mais "des p'tits pâtelins", les tout petits, où de toute façon, ils n'auront jamais assez de budget pour voyager ou autre, ou pas le temps, y a le travail.
Et pour rejoindre Alèm(et même si on est pas de la même région, j'm'y suis quand même reconnue ), es-tu allé boire un coup au bar avec eux ?
Moi je le fais, tantôt ils m'apprennent des choses qui valent bien plus qu'un voyage, tantôt c'est édifiant sur le racisme latent.
Et je ne suis pas si sensible, j'aime juste les discussions intelligentes et ouvertes, pas les gens qui prennent de haut et qui vocifèrent dans tous les sens en disant :"Je sais ! Je sais !" et sortant leurs mutiples études. Ca se voit que tu es jeune. Un jour ça va se tasser, tu verras. Enfin j'espère pour toi.
Edit :


> du moment que je sais que j'ai raison.


Ouh la vache d'accord !:affraid: Non, mais là c'est plus grave. Et tu luttes contre l'intolérance ? Bin t'en es une belle preuve. Du coup, je ne te soutiens pas du tout. Et je refuse de continuer cette conversation puisque tu n'es convaincu que par toi même.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Tout à fait. Je pense que c'est là que le bât blesse et qu'on ne peut donc pas discuter sereinement. On ne parle pas de la province et de la campagne en général, mais "des p'tits pâtelins", les tout petits, où de toute façon, ils n'auront jamais assez de budget pour voyager ou autre, ou pas le temps, y a le travail.
> Et pour rejoindre Alèm(et même si on est pas de la même région, j'm'y suis quand même reconnue ), es-tu aller boire un coup au bar avec eux ?
> Moi je le fais, tantôt ils m'apprennent des choses qui valent bien plus qu'un voyage, tantôt c'est édifiant sur le racisme latent.
> Et je ne suis pas si sensible, j'aime juste les discussions intelligentes et ouvertes, pas les gens qui prennent de haut et qui vocifèrent dans tous les sens en disant :"Je sais ! Je sais !" et sortant leurs mutiples études. Ca se voit que tu es jeune. Un jour ça va se tasser, tu verras. Enfin j'espère pour toi.



j'vais t'faire faire un tour dans certains endroits, bien implantés dans les grandes villes. tu vas voir ce qu'on y raconte, tantot sur les francais, tantot sur les toubabs, tantot sur les juifs...tantot sur les tunisiens quand on est algérien...et catera...
on verra si le racisme , le faschisme comme dit l'autre, est particulier aux petits patelins.
j'pense que tu vas vivre une grande aventure ....


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> le rural qui s'urbanise , souvent , dans sa quete de réinvention de soi , son sentiment d'ascension sociale, se met a hair son origine, ou meme...accroche toi, a en éprouver de la honte...voire, à lui reprocher tout et n'importe quoi....pour s'en démarquer...



_tu es une lumière toi... heureusement que tu es là sinon le forum partirait *à vau-l'eau**

par contre, moi, ça me ferait bien chier tout ça. parce que picard, je le suis plus qu'autre chose. Mon rêve : vivre sur la Côte d'Opale ou en Baie de Somme toute l'année... il me restera à vivre avec les 28% d'extrème-droite du fief paternel et son maire villiériste ! 
_ 


Melounette a dit:


> Et pour rejoindre Alèm(et même si on est pas de la même région, j'm'y suis quand même reconnue ), es-tu aller boire un coup au bar avec eux ?



_quand tu veux, je connais des p'tits bars avec vue sur les étangs tout peinards... *nous nous abandonnerions au fil du courant... _


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> j'vais t'faire faire un tour dans certains endroits, bien implantés dans les grandes villes. tu vas voir ce qu'on y raconte, tantot sur les francais, tantot sur les toubabs, tantot sur les juifs...tantot sur les tunisiens quand on est algérien...et catera...
> on verra si le racisme , le faschisme comme dit l'autre, est particulier aux petits patelins.
> j'pense que tu vas vivre une grande aventure ....


 
J'adore quand les hommes me parlent d'aventure. Ca me fait toujours rire. Non, mais relis-moi :
J'ai grandi dans le rural, et je vis depuis 7 ou 8 ans dans une grande ville qui s'appelle Paris.
On ne dit pas qu'il est particulier aux petits patelins, on dit qu'il y est aussi, comme dans les villes, mais plus concentré et plus flagrant parce qu'il y a moins de monde, et parce qu'ils pêchent par ignorance essentiellement.
Pfff.

Edit : Alèm>Merci.Et je t'invite faire un billard sur fond de bière bretonne.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> mouahhaha tu a passer ta jeunesse dans la normandie ou la brie profonde ?  révise tes classiques :hein:



nan nan...je connais tres bien la question pour m'y etre attardé, et j'trouve que les gens, les comportements se ressemblent a peu pres partout qu'on soit urbains ou citadins, que l'intolérance se réinvente meme si on est un sénagalais et un éthiopien en région parisienne ,sur le dos d'un tiers...et qu'il ny'a pas une spécificité de la ruralité sur la question.


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> j'vais t'faire faire un tour dans certains endroits, bien implantés dans les grandes villes. tu vas voir ce qu'on y raconte, tantot sur les francais, tantot sur les toubabs, tantot sur les juifs...tantot sur les tunisiens quand on est algérien...et catera...
> on verra si le racisme , le faschisme comme dit l'autre, est particulier aux petits patelins.
> j'pense que tu vas vivre une grande aventure ....



On y est. On tourne en rond. T'as lu mon post de la page précédente ? T'as plutôt intérêt, parce que même s'il est décousu, j'ai mis un quart d'heure à l'écrire, et c'était juste pour toi. Mais j'en doute en fait, parce que sinon tu m'aurais cloué le bec aussi là dessus. Eh bien je persiste : y'a du racisme partout. TU VOIS T'AS RAISON. mais tu vas me dire droit dans les yeux (enfin dans l'écran) qu'il n'y a qu'un seul racisme, qui trouve ses racines dans les même causes ? j'espère pas.


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> j'vais t'faire faire un tour dans certains endroits, bien implantés dans les grandes villes. tu vas voir ce qu'on y raconte, tantot sur les francais, tantot sur les toubabs, tantot sur les juifs...tantot sur les tunisiens quand on est algérien...et catera...
> on verra si le racisme , le faschisme comme dit l'autre, est particulier aux petits patelins.
> j'pense que tu vas vivre une grande aventure ....


_
blam... plus d'arguments... on fonce dans le sensationnalisme...

ps : oui, on est au courant. tu ne nous apprends rien je crois. _


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'adore quand les hommes me parlent d'aventure. Ca me fait toujours rire. Non, mais relis-moi :
> J'ai grandi dans le rural, et je vis depuis 7 ou 8 ans dans une grande ville qui s'appelle Paris.
> On ne dit pas qu'il est particulier aux petits patelins, on dit qu'il y est aussi, comme dans les villes, mais plus concentré et plus flagrant parce qu'il y a moins de monde, et parce qu'ils pêchent par ignorance essentiellement.
> Pfff.



ah ok super.!
le probleme c'est que toutes les publications sur la questions disent le contraire, que ce que tu dis s'appuie sur le vent de tes impressions mais bon.
bref, tu n'envisages la question de l'intolérance, du racisme que sous l'angle du monsieur blanc qu'aime pas les étrangers...c'est réduire la question a peau de chagrin.
moi j'te parle de l'intolérance et de la pensée racialiste tous azimuts...dans les rapports sociaux contemporains....sans aller jusqu'a parler de la tribu K hein!..si t'es sur paris...et c'est bien plus complexe que ce que tu dis, bien moins géographiable.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> On y est. On tourne en rond. T'as lu mon post de la page précédente ? T'as plutôt intérêt, parce que même s'il est décousu, j'ai mis un quart d'heure à l'écrire, et c'était juste pour toi. Mais j'en doute en fait, parce que sinon tu m'aurais cloué le bec aussi là dessus. Eh bien je persiste : y'a du racisme partout. TU VOIS T'AS RAISON. mais tu vas me dire droit dans les yeux (enfin dans l'écran) qu'il n'y a qu'un seul racisme, qui trouve ses racines dans les même causes ? j'espère pas.



nan j'ai survolé ton post mais il m'a semblé vain de te répondre dans une premiere impression tant ça n'était que brassages de lieux communs.
bien sur..les causes du racisme sont les memes partout dans le monde..je parle des causes profondes hein..ontologiques...pas des paravents qu'on agite pour se justifier d'hair l'autre selon des considérations de race, couleur, de peau, religion, ou...Territoire.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (2 Octobre 2006)

:casse: Ouuuaaahhhh !!! Et toute cette discutaille à partie d'une simple vidéo...


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> moi j'te parle de l'intolérance et de la pensée racialiste tous azimuts...dans les rapports sociaux contemporains....sans aller jusqu'a parler de la tribu K hein!..si t'es sur paris...et c'est bien plus complexe que ce que tu dis, bien moins géographiable.


Et moi je te parle de Kamini et de ce dont il parle et ce pourquoi tu l'as attaqué. Pour le reste y a le comptoir.


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> si t'es sur paris...et c'est bien plus complexe que ce que tu dis, bien moins géographiable.



a toi tu est ou ? tu traine sur paris tout les jours depuis combien d'années ? je pense que Melounette, alèm ou moi somme assez bien positionner pour en parler ... pour avoir vécu sur paris et a la campagnes ... pas mal de temps


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> bref, tu n'envisages la question de l'intol&#233;rance, du racisme que sous l'angle du monsieur blanc qu'aime pas les &#233;trangers...c'est r&#233;duire la question a peau de chagrin.



En gros, si j'ai suivi, tu dis que l'intol&#233;rance existe autant en ville que dans le monde rural parce qu'elle prend diff&#233;rentes formes. Elle prend de multiples formes parce qu'elle a des causes diverses. C'est ce s&#251;r quoi tu veux insister en disant qu'il ne faut pas faire entrer les gens dans des petites cases parce que c'est comme &#231;a que tout commence. Si elle a des formes diverses, l'intol&#233;rance est li&#233;e &#224; la peur, au manque d'ouverture d'esprit et se manifeste dans les jugements &#224; l'emporte-pi&#232;ce.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et moi je te parle de Kamini et de ce dont il parle et ce pourquoi tu l'as attaqué. Pour le reste y a le comptoir.



je l'ai attaqué pasque c'est un bourrin qui mérite d'etre éviscéré à l'eau bouillante en place publique pour crime de lese-musicalité et pour une félure au niveau de l'intelligence.
secundo, tiens, en compulsant ma doc, j'me rends compte que le seul maire noir de france, il est en bretagne, dans un tout petit bled,bien rural, dans le finisterre, pas a Paris.
arf..c'est génant, non?
ca fausse un peu ta belle théorie..nan meme pas j'suis sur.
le conditionnement culturel qui fait que le pékin urbain pense qu'il est un individu forcément plus évolué que le pékin des campagnes est tellement pregnant que j'y crois meme pas.
ca me rapelle ce trouduku de parisien qui me disait 'ah ouais dans le village d'ou je viens, j'aime pas...l'ambiance , c'est que des ragots, des potins sur tout le monde, rezement que maintenant j'suis parisien, c'est quand meme autre chose' et pour se détendre, a l'inter-cours, ce tacheron lisait quoi? Voici...
voila aussi pourquoi je me méfie des soit-disant experiences vécues des un des autres...
c'est un savoir empirique qui le plus souvent, apres enquete, se revele par trop lacunaire, partial, ambigu, faussé,  pour qu'on puisse en tirer quelque substantifique moelle.
je prefere raisonner en termes de comportements


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2006)

Il y a quelqu'un qui peut la ramener dans sa chambre, celui-là ?


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

_non, on a d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; l'abattre... d'aucune utilit&#233;. comme d'autre._


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En gros, si j'ai suivi, tu dis que l'intolérance existe autant en ville que dans le monde rural parce qu'elle prend différentes formes. Elle prend de multiples formes parce qu'elle a des causes diverses. C'est ce sûr quoi tu veux insister en disant qu'il ne faut pas faire entrer les gens dans des petites cases parce que c'est comme ça que tout commence. Si elle a des formes diverses, l'intolérance est liée à la peur, au manque d'ouverture d'esprit et se manifeste dans les jugements à l'emporte-pièce.



exactement.
tu as tout a fait bien résumé ma pensée.
j'me méfie des jugements a l'emporte pieces sur des populations données, qui pour moi s'apparentent a des micro délit de facies, et encore plus des pseudos témoignage  de gens qui boivent des coups avec des milliers d'individus et qui receuillent le fond de leur pensée en un quart de vin.
surtout quand on sait que en moyenne, un individu discute véritablement avec moins de 30 personnes différentes, durant toute sa vie...enfin c'est qu'une statistique.


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> je l'ai attaqué pasque c'est un bourrin qui mérite d'etre éviscéré à l'eau bouillante en place publique pour crime de lese-musicalité et pour une félure au niveau de l'intelligence.



Ouch !



reineman a dit:


> secundo, tiens, en compulsant ma doc



Ouais bah tu peux la remercier celle-là, autrement tu serais à poil.



reineman a dit:


> j'me rends compte que le seul maire noir de france, il est en bretagne, dans un tout petit bled,bien rural, dans le finisterre, pas a Paris.
> arf..c'est génant, non?
> ca fausse un peu ta belle théorie..nan meme pas j'suis sur.



Eh bin t'as tort ! On a dit que tous les gens de tous les bleds de toutes les campagnes étaient racistes ? Nan, je crois pas. T le père du chanteur dont on parle, était médecin, ce qui je pense lui valait d'être respecté par un certain nombre de gens, sinon il aurait eu du mal à exercer.



reineman a dit:


> le conditionnement culturel qui fait que le pékin urbain pense qu'il est un individu forcément plus évolué que le pékin des campagnes est tellement pregnant que j'y crois meme pas.
> ca me rapelle ce trouduku de parisien qui me disait 'ah ouais dans le village d'ou je viens, j'aime pas...l'ambiance , c'est que des ragots, des potins sur tout le monde, rezement que maintenant j'suis parisien, c'est quand meme autre chose' et pour se détendre, a l'inter-cours, ce tacheron lisait quoi? Voici...



Nan, t'as rencontré un blaireau en ville ? Mes bras m'en tombent, et toutes mes théories avec. 



reineman a dit:


> je prefere raisonner en termes de comportements



Non, tu préfères avoir raison.


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous êtes sur que Reinneman est pas juste une joke ?
> 
> Parce que quand même...



Je n'espère pas que ce soit une joke.  Au contraire. Ça rajoute un peu de piment au pays des merveilles où tout le monde il est mielleux et gentil.


Même si je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec lui, un bon coup de pied dans la fourmilière, de temps en temps, ça ne fait pas de mal.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Eh bin t'as tort ! On a dit que tous les gens de tous les bleds de toutes les campagnes étaient racistes ? blabla..



nan nan, il a été dit ici, que les gens dans les patelins, étaient plus racistes que ceux qui vivent en ville... ce qui est totalement faux...mais bon, ton nuancier comporte deux couleurs..le noir et le blanc. tu sembles pas capable de comprendre la nuance..bref, sans interet....


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2006)

Et comment je le pourrais, vu je suis


			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> laid, bete et inculte


?

Bref, sans intérêt.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Et comment je le pourrais, vu je suis
> ?
> 
> Bref, sans intérêt.



ouais, c'est la trinité sacramentelle des blérots ça, non? 'laid , bete et inculte'.


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2006)

Je vous invite à écouter une des interviews  de  Kamini.


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2006)

Une autre interview ici, avec Karl Z&#233;ro.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ex
> surtout quand on sait que en moyenne, un individu discute véritablement avec moins de 30 personnes différentes, durant toute sa vie...enfin c'est qu'une statistique.



p'tin, j'explose les statistiques et je ne suis pas le seul  en plus, je le savais pas. Je suis preneur de la source, si!

T'es en train de démontrer gentillement comment manipuler les foules en instillant un discours élaboré par les uns pour contrer les autres. Je constate d'ailleurs que tu es touché. Tu en oublies ton libre arbitre.

Si tu prenais la peine d'analyser ce qu'on te dit depuis le début: personne n'a jamais dit que le monde rural était raciste, ce qui est dit c'est que dans ce monde où le "savoir" vient des médias, le vote FN est important. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont bêtes ou méchant, juste qu'ils ne savent pas. Tu refuses de lire ce qui a été formulé plusieurs fois, on ne parle pas de ces pseudos bled ruraux qui ne sont que des grands dortoirs pour urbains stressés, rejetés à la lisière des villes, non, on parle de ces petits villages où les gens triment, où tout le monde se connait et d'où on ne part que très rarement... quand on part.

Alem, Melounette, Tibomon n'ont fait que dire que dans ces "petits" mondes, la peur de l'inconnu (dans tous les sens du terme) amenait des raisonnements tranchés. Quant à Kamini, je le trouve très tendre avec son village, je ne vois pas au nom de quoi tu peux te permettre de juger et de condamner ce type. 

Que tu te caches derrière des "études statistiques" soit, mais le témoignage de Mélounette vaut autant que ces études ( soit dit en passant, une étude bien faite s'appuie sur des faits et enquêtes, non?). 

Ton intolérance me fait plus peur que le vote naïf de ces gens, eux n'y voient que défense. Toi, tu as le savoir, tu devrais être capable de te modérer, d'analyser et d'être en empathie avec tes interlocuteurs.

bon, je m'arrète, je dois aller au boulot. Mais, je suis sur que tu vas revenir à la charge, j'espere avoir plus de temps.


----------



## Nephou (3 Octobre 2006)

_bon, on est parti d&#8217;un truc musical pour continuer sur un larsen&#8230; &#231;a va finir en mod&#233;ration _a priori


----------



## reineman (3 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Si tu prenais la peine d'analyser ce qu'on te dit depuis le d&#233;but: personne n'a jamais dit que le monde rural &#233;tait raciste, ce qui est dit c'est que dans ce monde o&#249; le "savoir" vient des m&#233;dias, le vote FN est important. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont b&#234;tes ou m&#233;chant, juste qu'ils ne savent pas. Tu refuses de lire ce qui a &#233;t&#233; formul&#233; plusieurs fois, on ne parle pas de ces pseudos bled ruraux qui ne sont que des grands dortoirs pour urbains stress&#233;s, rejet&#233;s &#224; la lisi&#232;re des villes, non, on parle de ces petits villages o&#249; les gens triment, o&#249; tout le monde se connait et d'o&#249; on ne part que tr&#232;s rarement... quand on part.
> 
> Alem, Melounette, Tibomon n'ont fait que dire que dans ces "petits" mondes, la peur de l'inconnu (dans tous les sens du terme) amenait des raisonnements tranch&#233;s. Quant &#224; Kamini, je le trouve tr&#232;s tendre avec son village, je ne vois pas au nom de quoi tu peux te permettre de juger et de condamner ce type.
> 
> ...


..

Oui oui bien sur c'est moi qui suis intol&#233;rant, et m&#233;chant...forc&#233;ment...
mais &#231;a me soule de r&#233;p&#233;ter les memes choses que tu t'&#233;chines &#224; ne pas comprendre
premiere donn&#233;e, premiere ligne de force, le vote Fn est un vote urbain plus que rural...si tu habites dans en ville, tu es, statistiquement plus port&#233; a voter front national que si tu habites dans une commune de moins de 3000 habitants...que &#231;a te plaise ou non. (c'est pas une invention de moi hein!...puisque tu parles avec une grande pr&#233;science de l'ignorance des naifs dans les patelins, &#233;vite de te complaire dans la tienne. Des tas de publications serieuses ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;crites sur la question.
Deuxio, le rapport entre le savoir et le racisme, &#231;a me la coupe!...encore un vieux clich&#233;s bien 'rousseauiste',  dans lequel tu sembles t'engouffrer b&#233;atement sans comprendre que l'intol&#233;rance n'est pas fille de l'ignorance, et qu'il suffit pas qu'un individu ai du savoir pour faire de lui quelqu'un d'ouvert et de tol&#233;rant, bien au contraire, -et inversement, on est pas a-priori plus intol&#233;rant pasque on est bagag&#233; de tres peu de connaissances.
C'est eminement plus complexe que &#231;a .Tu as des tas de gens tres cultiv&#233;s qui sont racistes, faschistes, qui par des 'raisons', religieuses, qui par des raisons identitaires, culturelles, narcissiques (de reproduction sociale de soi, de son modele)..mais qui par ailleurs ne pechent pas par ignorance.
L&#224; encore, c'est une id&#233;e que t'as sans doute entendue proclamer dans les d&#233;bats de t&#233;l&#233; ou dans la bouche d'un footballeur, mais surement pas dans les universit&#233;s ou les lieux ou l'ont met ces questions l&#224; en d&#233;bat.
D'un autre cot&#233;, ca serait vachement simple si les choses &#233;taient telles que tu les d&#233;cris...le probleme serait r&#233;gl&#233; en quelques livres balard&#233;s en canadair sur les provinces recul&#233;es ou s'entassent les gueux et les pouilleux, n'est ce pas?
enfin, autre de tes fantasmes, le monde rural aurait selon toi, davantage 'peur de l'inconnu' , y compris m&#233;taphysiquement (sic) , que le monde urbain!...t'es serieux ou pas? tu vas les p&#233;cher ou tes id&#233;es, ou plutot, tes pr&#233;jug&#233;s &#224; l'emporte piece?
pasque l&#224;..&#231;a me laisse sans voix, tellement c'est ridicule et fond&#233; sur du vent , tellement tu nous recycles un pret a penser qui peut faire illusion dans la r&#233;daction d'un eleve de sixieme ou l'on juge plus les fautes d'orthograhes que les id&#233;es, mais pas dans une conversation d'adultes.
Quant aux raconteries de ce path&#233;tique rapper, quand &#224; sa valeur 't&#233;moignage', qui me prouve que c'est vrai ce qu'il dit? Il fait un dangereux amalgame entre petit patelin et blaireaux racistes, mais on est pas oblig&#233;s de le croire sur parole, non?
Et tant bien meme, il aurait essuy&#233;, dix quinze vingt , trente insultes racistes dans son petit patelin, en quoi &#231;a d&#233;signe une majorit&#233; &#233;crasante? 
Surtout que le rap est par essence victimaire, je me m&#233;fie tres fortement de sa probit&#233;, pardon.
ca me rapelle une interviouwe de &#233;lie seimoun qui parlait de son ex coreligionnaire dieudonn&#233;, qu'il connaissait depuis le lyc&#233;e, dont les trois quarts des textes visent &#224; d&#233;noncer le racisme qu'il aurait subi (et l&#233;gitimement d'ailleurs), il disait 'ah mais dieudonn&#233; , il a jamais &#233;t&#233; victime du racisme, faut pas le croire, d'ailleurs, au lyc&#233;e, vu comment il &#233;tait baraqu&#233;, personne s'est jamais avis&#233; de venir l'emmerder.'
alors ouais les soit disant t&#233;moignages, je m'en m&#233;fie &#233;norm&#233;ment..., pas par id&#233;ologie, mais plutot par experience, j'suis sur que j'irais faire une enquete dans son petit village, j'en reviendrais avec un son de cloche totalement diff&#233;rent.


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2006)

Bien, bien.

On continue en ignorant, ou on ferme direct avant l'engueulade g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233;e ?
Notez que la discussion peut &#234;tre interessante, mais pas ici. Il y a un coin du bar fait pour ca, avec mod&#233;ration &#224; priori qui permet de bien peser ses mots avant de poster. Libre &#224; vous d'y ouvrir un nouveau sujet.

reineman, tu peux t'exprimer sans pour autant faire du "rentre-dedans" syst&#233;matique, merci de tenir compte de ce qui t'a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit par le pass&#233;.


----------



## Nephou (3 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ..
> [] et qu'il suffit pas qu'un individu ai du savoir pour faire de lui quelqu'un d'ouvert et de tolérant, bien au contraire, []


_
et tu es là pour nous le prouver : nous ten remercions

bon, « liliane fais les valises _»


----------



## Melounette (3 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je vous invite à écouter une des interviews de Kamini.


 


divoli a dit:


> Une autre interview ici, avec Karl Zéro.


Extra. Merci Divoli. 
Bien contente de l'entendre parler ce garçon. Il a l'air tout simple, tout timide. Par contre, j'ai un peu peur qu'il se fasse bouffer, ou que ce soit la folie du moment et que ça retombe d'un coup. Mais il a l'air d'avoir les pieds sur terre. J'ai un peu de mal avec son "producteur ou impressario" qui parle à sa place et qui ramène un peu les choses à lui, je trouve.
Et j'aime beaucoup son accent.


----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _bon, on est parti dun truc musical pour continuer sur un larsen ça va finir en modération _a priori







Aïe, moi je prefere le mode /Musical/ c'est plus simpa quand même...


----------



## reineman (3 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _
> et tu es là pour nous le prouver : nous ten remercions
> 
> bon, « liliane fais les valises _»



rien d'intolérant dans mes propos, pas un cliché, dans ce que je dis...que des idées, de la nuance et de l'a-propos.... contrairement a la plupart de ceux qui postent içi.
au contraire, je défend une minorité perpétuellement conchiée par la médiacratie spectaculaire qui ne se pique pas d'ambages, pour elle anathémiser de tous ses délires et de tous ses osctacismes, une couche de la population qui n'a sur ce plan la, rien a lui envier.
Etre véhément signifie pas etre intolérant...ou alors, c'est qu'on a pas été elevé dans les memes dictionnaires.


----------



## Nephou (3 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> rien d'intol&#233;rant dans mes propos, pas un clich&#233;, dans ce que je dis...que des id&#233;es, de la nuance et de l'a-propos.... contrairement a la plupart de ceux qui postent i&#231;i.
> au contraire, je d&#233;fend une minorit&#233; perp&#233;tuellement conchi&#233;e par la m&#233;diacratie spectaculaire qui ne se pique pas d'ambages, pour elle anath&#233;miser de tous ses d&#233;lires et de tous ses osctacismes, une couche de la population qui n'a sur ce plan la, rien a lui envier.
> Etre v&#233;h&#233;ment signifie pas etre intol&#233;rant...ou alors, c'est qu'on a pas &#233;t&#233; elev&#233; dans les memes dictionnaires.




Je sais que tu provoques mais aujourd&#8217;hui j&#8217;ai envie de r&#233;pondre : quand on consid&#232;re son prochain comme un cr&#233;tin &#8220;par d&#233;faut&#8221; on ne fait preuve ni de pond&#233;ration ni d&#8217;&#224;-propos. Quant aux dictionnaires tu dois avoir raison : &#8220;m&#233;diacratie&#8221; n'existe pas dans les miens.


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2006)

Et puis j'ai grandi dans un village genre Marly-Gaumont, bah c'&#233;tait exactement &#231;a, les bouseux (j'en suis pleinement) je les aime, sont pas plus racistes qu'en ville certes, mais putain qu'ils sont racistes  En plus, comme ils voient pas souvent des arabes, je t'explique m&#234;me pas les r&#233;actions quand on en ramenait un (un vrai hein, import&#233; du Maghreb direct), entre les zanpay qui voulaient lui foutre des coups de fourche et l'&#233;quipe de rugby du village d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; qui voulait le foutre sur un b&#251;cher, bah c'&#233;tait folklo. Si si... il &#233;tait chanteur et bassiste, on jouait dans un groupe de m&#233;tal/fusion/groovy, le soir des amis d'amis faisaient un feu, des bouseux avec qui on tra&#238;nait pas parce que justement on savait qu'ils &#233;tait pas tout l&#224;, bah on &#233;tait pas l&#224; depuis 20 minutes qu'ils faisaient des allusions sur le fait qu'ils mettraient bien le bougnoule dans le feu. Du coup on est parti, j'aurais pu faire le m&#234;me clip que Kamini et &#231;a m'aurait fait chier qu'un blaireau genre l'autre vienne me chier dans les bottes en me faisant la morale. *Dans une satyre et une caricature on &#224; la droit d'&#234;tre injuste*, surtout quand on a de l'humour et du talent, ce qui manque cruellement &#224; machin.


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Octobre 2006)

RAPPEUR INTERNET  (12h49m08s) sur France 3.


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> mais putain qu'ils sont racistes  .



_sont même plus racistes chez toi que chez moi.... 


non, j'déconneeeeee.... 
_


----------



## reineman (5 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> , sont pas plus racistes qu'en ville certes, mais putain qu'ils sont racistes .



voila...toi meme tu le dis, je dis pas autre chose depuis dix pages..mais bon,...ca prend du temps!...le rural est pas plus raciste que l'urbain....j'suis content que tu rejoignes mes conclusions.
on y arrive enfin...
apres, tu dois avoir une supermachine &#224; d&#233;nombrer les opinions a la cantonade...une machine qui m'&#233;ffraie un peu...j'avoue.
sur un village lambda de disons , 3000 habitants, tu penses qu'il y en a combien de racistes, serieusement?


----------



## reineman (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3997724 a dit:
			
		

> _sont m&#234;me plus racistes chez toi que chez moi....
> 
> 
> non, j'd&#233;conneeeeee....
> _



ca me rapelle un peu l'histoire dieudonn&#233; m'bala m'bala.
c'est pas pasqu'on pr&#233;tend lutter contre le racisme avec de gros amalgames a l'emporte piece, et parait il avec un certain humour, que ca vous absous de ne pas l'etre vous meme, raciste...t&#233;moin m'balla m'balla, condamn&#233; par les tribunaux pour propos racistes et discriminatoires.
Ensuite, que diriez vous si moi je vous montrais un clip avec des chansons skinheads qui feraient la meme vid&#233;o, avec eux aussi , un peu d'humour, sur les populations &#233;trangeres, ou appari&#233;s, les accents, les moeurs, coutumes tout &#231;a, en les faisant passer pour des d&#233;biles mentaux, ou des integristes par la raison qu'une infime minorit&#233; d'entre eux peuvent etre tent&#233;s par ce genre d'option d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;e?
est ce que &#231;a vous ferait rire?
j'suis sur que vous grinceriez des dents moi.


----------



## Patamach (5 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> Ensuite, que diriez vous si moi je vous montrais un clip avec des chansons skinheads qui feraient la meme vidéo, ...



Venant de toi ca me surprendrai pas plus que ça.


----------



## Melounette (5 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> voila...toi meme tu le dis, je dis pas autre chose depuis dix pages..mais bon,...ca prend du temps!...le rural est pas plus raciste que l'urbain....j'suis content que tu rejoignes mes conclusions.


Ca fait 10 pages que nous aussi on se tue à te le dire. C'est ce que dit Kamini aussi. Seulement tu lis pas et t'écoutes pas. Alors va rejoindre Lapin, il t'attend.


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> j'suis sur que vous grinceriez des dents moi.



par skinhead tu entends forcément "racistes" ?


----------



## reineman (5 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca fait 10 pages que nous aussi on se tue à te le dire. C'est ce que dit Kamini aussi. Seulement tu lis pas et t'écoutes pas. Alors va rejoindre Lapin, il t'attend.



ah oauis?
bah relis toi alors....j'pensais que les ruraux par la raison qu'il était seuls, qu'ils sortaient pas de chez eux, qu'ils voeyaint jamais de noirs que dans leur télé et patati patata....ah bah non en fait, alors!...t'as pas du écrire ça!..j'ai du mal lire.
faut savoir ce que tu racontes....


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ah oauis?
> bah relis toi alors....j'pensais que les ruraux par la raison qu'il était seuls, qu'ils sortaient pas de chez eux, qu'ils voeyaint jamais de noirs que dans leur télé et patati patata....ah bah non en fait, alors!...t'as pas du écrire ça!..j'ai du mal lire.
> faut savoir ce que tu racontes....



en fait, le plus intolérant de tous ici, c'est toi, non ?


----------



## reineman (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3997807 a dit:
			
		

> par skinhead tu entends forcément "racistes" ?



ouais...meme si historiquement, c'est un peu différent ....dans un langage contemporain, on peut le dire comme ça.


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ca me rapelle un peu l'histoire dieudonné m'bala m'bala.
> c'est pas pasqu'on prétend lutter contre le racisme avec de gros amalgames a l'emporte piece, et parait il avec un certain humour, que ca vous absous de ne pas l'etre vous meme, raciste...témoin m'balla m'balla, condamné par les tribunaux pour propos racistes et discriminatoires.
> Ensuite, que diriez vous si moi je vous montrais un clip avec des chansons skinheads qui feraient la meme vidéo, avec eux aussi , un peu d'humour, sur les populations étrangeres, ou appariés, les accents, les moeurs, coutumes tout ça, en les faisant passer pour des débiles mentaux, ou des integristes par la raison qu'une infime minorité d'entre eux peuvent etre tentés par ce genre d'option désespérée?
> est ce que ça vous ferait rire?
> j'suis sur que vous grinceriez des dents moi.




Voilà, tout est dit, en gros pour toi Kamini est un fasciste qui prône la violence et la haine de l'autre, qui appartient à un groupuscule extrémiste, alors qu'il a juste fait une chanson marrante sur les bouseux de son bled... d'ailleurs tu parles de ça depuis 10 pages, mais c'est juste une partie de la chanson, on voit surtout le reste du temps qu'il aime les gens et les respecte, il lance juste un pique au passage, histoire de pas faire comme s'il y avait rien eu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ah oauis?
> bah relis toi alors....j'pensais que les ruraux par la raison qu'il était seuls, qu'ils sortaient pas de chez eux, qu'ils voeyaint jamais de noirs que dans leur télé et patati patata....ah bah non en fait, alors!...t'as pas du écrire ça!..j'ai du mal lire.
> faut savoir ce que tu racontes....



Je ne sais pas ce qui t'as rendu si amère, mais j'en suis sincèrement désolé pour toi. Non, le monde n'est ni rose ni ténébreux.

Je sais je suis un sale con, mais après tout, je le revendique en préférant croire en l'humanité plutôt que dans la théorie des complots.

La bouteille à moitié vide, à moitié pleine...

Bon courage quand même.


----------



## reineman (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3997814 a dit:
			
		

> en fait, le plus intolérant de tous ici, c'est toi, non ?



tu confonds tolérance et véhémence, et t'as cette impression pasque je suis le seul içi a défendre mon point de vue...mais y'a aucune intolérance dans ce que je dis (ou surligne moi ou)....apres, par nature, un échange d'idées , de point de vue, c'est toujours plus ou moins animé. et c'est pas plus mal...


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> tu confonds tol&#233;rance et v&#233;h&#233;mence, et t'as cette impression pasque je suis le seul i&#231;i a d&#233;fendre mon point de vue...mais y'a aucune intol&#233;rance dans ce que je dis (ou surligne moi ou)....apres, par nature, un &#233;change d'id&#233;es , de point de vue, c'est toujours plus ou moins anim&#233;. et c'est pas plus mal...



non, un &#233;change d'id&#233;es ne doit jamais se faire avec v&#233;h&#233;mence, c'est l&#224; le souci chez toi. par contre, un truc me g&#234;ne, tu limites le racisme au vote FN ou ta v&#233;h&#233;mence m'a emp&#234;ch&#233; de te lire ?

ps : arr&#234;te de penser qu'&#224; mon &#226;ge, je confonds des trucs. essaye plutot de penser que je suis comme toi : je me fous de ta gueule. merci.


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2006)

*vous savez quoi&#8230; ben tous les participants d&#8217;aujourd'hui qui ne savent pas lire le vert ont gagn&#233; un ban de 24 heures et le sujet ferme.
*


----------

